# United States of Al (CBS) Season Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

New sitcom on CBS, offshoot of the Chuck Lorre factory. From wiki:

*United States of Al* is an American television sitcom created by Chuck Lorre, David Goetsch, and Maria Ferrari. Starring Adhir Kalyan in the title role as Al, the series follows his life as he moves from Afghanistan to Columbus, Ohio with his friend Riley (Parker Young), a Marine he helped as his interpreter. Dean Norris, Elizabeth Alderfer, Kelli Goss, and Farrah Mackenzie also star.

*Controversy*: Prior to airing, some of the show's decisions and its trailer received negative feedback. In particular, critics called out the casting of a South-African-born Indian actor to play an Afghan lead and his use of an inauthentic accent. Producer Reza Aslan heavily defended the show on social media against critics and responded defensively to the reactions aimed at the show's main themes and casting decisions. Aslan also stated that the show has multiple Afghan writers and producers. Goetsch also clarified that the show's writing process included extensive conversations with Afghan refugees and U.S. veterans.

It premiered tonight (Thur April 1). It has the primo spot after Young Sheldon.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> *Controversy*: Prior to airing, some of the show's decisions and its trailer received negative feedback. In particular, critics called out the casting of a South-African-born Indian actor to play an Afghan lead and his use of an inauthentic accent. Producer Reza Aslan heavily defended the show on social media against critics and responded defensively to the reactions aimed at the show's main themes and casting decisions. Aslan also stated that the show has multiple Afghan writers and producers. Goetsch also clarified that the show's writing process included extensive conversations with Afghan refugees and U.S. veterans.


Sigh. Soon people will be demanding that only serial killers portray serial killers. It is called acting for a reason.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I was always offended that on TBBT that Sheldon used an inauthentic Texas accent


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I was always offended that on TBBT that Sheldon used an inauthentic Texas accent


I always assumed that this was a result of his "education" in that many English teachers (back when I was a kid, which was about 15 years earlier) would try and shy students away from regional accents and to a more generic (maybe Midwestern) one. Growing up in Brooklyn where a soft "R" is normal, I had more than one English teacher try and teach me to use a harder "R".

But, in Young Sheldon, while the rest of the family has some sort of Texas (or maybe more generic) southern accent, Sheldon doesn't. Not sure why.

FWIW, Jim Parsons, is actually from Houston, and you can detect a bit of an accent in his speech. Some actors lose accents.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, well, then I’m offended that they didn’t use a physicist to play the role of Sheldon


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I enjoyed the episode a lot and I had no problems with it.

I never served in the military but based on what I've seen it looked like they did a good job of talking about what it was like.

I especially liked that the cop and both guys were Marines and that got Al out of a ticket. I figured at the very least the cop would let him off because of his service.

Lizzie is cute and likeable but I guess if she lost someone in Afghanistan we'll be dealing with that. For now they've kept things light. I could have done without the pink hair, which I didn't notice at first. She's pretty in a girl next door way.

Vanessa is hot and has that great blonde hair but she doesn't seem easy to like.

I like the dad too. He's really impressed that Al expects him to be respected.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just watched. Not bad. I recognized the translator, but had to use the TiVo “More Info” to find out he was on “Rules of Engagement”. Having their bedroom in a garage was weird.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I caught the preview during Young Sheldon so I checked it out. I liked it, I'm sticking with it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Good cast and interesting concept. I chalk up the lead casting as the most qualified/experienced actor known to American sitcom audiences. He was great as David Spade's assistant in Rules of Engagement. A weird coincidence I noticed is it's set in Ohio, just like A.P. Bio in which Lizzie (the sister) also stars.

My biggest concern is it could possibly go in the direction of a heavy soap opera just like another Chuck Lorre show, Mom, which I hate.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Just watched. Not bad. I recognized the translator, but had to use the TiVo "More Info" to find out he was on "Rules of Engagement". Having their bedroom in a garage was weird.


I loved him so much in 'Rules of Engagement', which is the exact reason I decided to watch this show. It was ok so far. At first I became concerned that his character was going to be extremely annoying but I hope they build away from that a bit. I'm just happy to see him on the screen again (even though I am still watching Rules of Engagement reruns, of which I never get tired). 

Don't even get me started on Sheldon Cooper. I've grown to abhor that character. Still love TBBT, though.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

sharkster said:


> I loved him so much in 'Rules of Engagement', which is the exact reason I decided to watch this show. It was ok so far. At first I became concerned that his character was going to be extremely annoying but I hope they build away from that a bit. I'm just happy to see him on the screen again (even though I am still watching Rules of Engagement reruns, of which I never get tired).
> 
> Don't even get me started on Sheldon Cooper. I've grown to abhor that character. Still love TBBT, though.


It's not the first time he's played a foreigner learning the ways of this country. There was another show on The WB he was quite good in.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought the show was OK, and will give me more episodes to decide for sure. My biggest problem is that the Afghani character, as much as they made him appear to be a fish out of water just felt too "Americanized" for me. It felt they tried to make him seem somehow different by throwing in a few lines about how things are different in his country, but then, the whole bit where he's trying to get his friend back together with his wife felt too much NY Jewish yenta than then something someone from Afghanistan would do.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

To me the second episode wasn't as good as the first but it's good enough I'll keep watching.

Certain serious issues got more attention this week.

Who would name a child "Hazel"? What is she, a bossy maid from the 60s?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Funny you should mention that, as I'm watching Made For Love (HBO MAX) and the main character is named Hazel.
Whenever I hear the name Hazel I think of:


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The second episode was getting a little heavy for a sitcom. I'll give it at least one more episode but if that's going to be a recurring theme I'll have to bow out.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

As I said for the first. The main Afghani character is just too Americanized to make this work for me. They try and thrown in some "in my country" stuff but he just acts and sounds too American. Since it's Chuck Lorre and he's got some cred with me, I'll give it one more, but otherwise, I'm out.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Critics manufacturing controversy to gain attention?

I watched the first episode purely on the strength of having liked Adhir Kalyan on Rules of Engagement. It was ok. I'll probably stick around for a few more episodes and see how it goes.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> Since it's Chuck Lorre and he's got some cred with me, I'll give it one more, but otherwise, I'm out.


Did anyone notice the director was named Lorre? It had to be a relative.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm a week behind but that was great how Al reacted to seeing a woman in shorts after living in a country where such a thing is not allowed. I wondered why no one mentioned how much skin Lizzie was showing even though it was her arms.

And then the car wash! That was the best scene yet and I don't just mean because of Al's reaction.

Dad just had a birthday and it bothers me to know I'm older than him.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm finally caught up. Wow, Al is demanding. The dad likes the idea of getting the respect Americans won't give him.

Hazel's as stubborn as her father and that stubbornness saved lives in Afghanistan, so Al can't complain too much.

Does Lizzie have a job? I would have thought someone needed to do the office work for her dad and she's good at computer stuff.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm finally caught up. *Wow, Al is demanding.* The dad likes the idea of getting the respect Americans won't give him.
> 
> Hazel's as stubborn as her father and that stubbornness saved lives in Afghanistan, so Al can't complain too much.
> 
> Does Lizzie have a job? I would have thought someone needed to do the office work for her dad and she's good at computer stuff.


This show is really losing me. Al being demanding in the home of his guest who has told him to essentially butt out of his life. Why would anyone do that? He's so annoying to me. I'd have thrown him out 3x already.

And I fully expect Lizzie and Al to have a fling if nothing else.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Three episodes was enough for me. I'm out.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm a glutton for punishment, I'll stick it out at least one more.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> This show is really losing me. Al being demanding in the home of his guest who has told him to essentially butt out of his life. Why would anyone do that? He's so annoying to me. I'd have thrown him out 3x already.


They've beaten us over the head with Al having saved Riley's life multiple times in Afghanistan. Riley, dad, and sister have also said numerous times he's family, not just a guest. He's also in the country because of Riley's family, so I'm guessing they are responsible (or feel responsible) for things like where he lives and stuff like that.

Whether or not the show has done a good job of getting the audience to buy into seeing the world through these characters' viewpoints, the "why" has been well-established from the beginning.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> They've beaten us over the head with Al having saved Riley's life multiple times in Afghanistan. Riley, dad, and sister have also said numerous times he's family, not just a guest. He's also in the country because of Riley's family, so I'm guessing they are responsible (or feel responsible) for things like where he lives and stuff like that.
> 
> Whether or not the show has done a good job of getting the audience to buy into seeing the world through these characters' viewpoints, the "why" has been well-established from the beginning.


I get that, but there's a point where I just don't care. Maybe he puts up with it for awhile, but he's getting into all of their personal lives where he has no business being. Remember, I'm a viewer, and I simply don't care if he saved his life or not. The character is REALLY annoying to the point I want him to STFU at this point. And I know the main character from the family (I can't remember his name) has told him to butt out, but he keeps doing it, and not just with the main character but with everyone else.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> I get that, but there's a point where I just don't care. Maybe he puts up with it for awhile, but he's getting into all of their personal lives where he has no business being. Remember, I'm a viewer, and I simply don't care if he saved his life or not. The character is REALLY annoying to the point I want him to STFU at this point. And I know the main character from the family (I can't remember his name) has told him to butt out, but he keeps doing it, and not just with the main character but with everyone else.


All well and good, but the question was why they'd put up with it. And they'd put up with it for the reasons I mentioned.

By the way, the character is probably annoying to you and many others because of the way it's being played, either by decisions made by the actor playing him or the direction he's getting. There's supposed to be a culture shock or clash here and instead of the wide-eyed naïveté we've seen from past TV shows and movies, we're seeing a more assertive character. It's not for everyone.

Also, Riley (the main character) asked him to butt out of what's going on with him and his ex-wife. He hasn't said that about the other situations. Not that I recall, anyway.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mlsnyc said:


> They've beaten us over the head with Al having saved Riley's life multiple times in Afghanistan. Riley, dad, and sister have also said numerous times he's family, not just a guest. He's also in the country because of Riley's family, so I'm guessing they are responsible (or feel responsible) for things like where he lives and stuff like that.
> 
> Whether or not the show has done a good job of getting the audience to buy into seeing the world through these characters' viewpoints, the "why" has been well-established from the beginning.


Good points. He is family to them not a guest. Would it be perceived differently if Al and Riley were raised as brothers? That is what they are to each other.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> This show is really losing me. Al being demanding in the home of his guest who has told him to essentially butt out of his life. Why would anyone do that? He's so annoying to me. I'd have thrown him out 3x already.
> 
> And I fully expect Lizzie and Al to have a fling if nothing else.


I'm not as happy as I was. I'm used to David Spade being the demanding one and I find him very appealing when he behaves that way.

Al, on the other hand, seems to want to impose his culture on these people. He's friendly enough that I can deal with it but he was more appealing as Spade's poor assistant.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm not as happy as I was. I'm used to David Spade being the demanding one and I find him very appealing when he behaves that way.
> 
> Al, on the other hand, seems to want to impose his culture on these people. He's friendly enough that I can deal with it but he was more appealing as Spade's poor assistant.


I'm not quite sure what David Spade has to do with this, but I'll take you word for it. Is it a cultural thing with Afghanis that they have to change everyone's life around them to meet some sort of ideal they set for themselves? I don't know.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not quite sure what David Spade has to do with this, but I'll take you word for it. Is it a cultural thing with Afghanis that they have to change everyone's life around them to meet some sort of ideal they set for themselves? I don't know.


On "Rules of Engagement" the actor who plays Al was a submissive but friendly and professional assistant who was constantly abused by David Spade's character.

There is a similar situation on "Bob Hearts Abishola" where the numerous Nigerian characters are shocked by the disrespectful behavior of Americans.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> On "Rules of Engagement" the actor who plays Al was a submissive but friendly and professional assistant who was constantly abused by David Spade's character.
> 
> There is a similar situation on "Bob Hearts Abishola" where the numerous Nigerian characters are shocked by the disrespectful behavior of Americans.


I didn't / don't watch either show. Thanks for clarifying. I'm not a fan of David Spade and generally avoid anything he's in, though I did kind of like that talk show he had briefly on Comedy Central.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I enjoyed watching Al try to get to know the neighbors.

I liked his conversation with his sister, but why did they speak mostly in English?

When Al prayed, it wasn't the way Muslims usually pray. On his WB series, the actor didn't pray correctly, according to some who criticized (it might have been on a message board sort of like this one), but it looked like what I believe I've seen Muslims do. I never looked that closely.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I didn't / don't watch either show. Thanks for clarifying. I'm not a fan of David Spade and generally avoid anything he's in, though I did kind of like that talk show he had briefly on Comedy Central.


As someone who is a fan of David Spade, I also enjoyed that Comedy Central show. I hate that it went away (probably mostly due to the virus) so soon.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

My ending was cut off but it looked nice.

I liked the music, including Al's attempt to perform. I actually like the song when Tom Jones does it.

This show doesn't have to be funny and it made some important points.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Renewed. 'B Positive' & 'United States of Al' Renewed By CBS For Season 2 - Deadline


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Renewed. 'B Positive' & 'United States of Al' Renewed By CBS For Season 2 - Deadline


Wonderful.

And it was another good episode.

I was pleased to actually see Lizzie working. I thought maybe she was freeloading but once it appeared her father had a business, I concluded she was doing the office work. I was right.

And the babe selling cars wasn't a dumb blonde at all. I hated to see Al get cheated but he has a great work ethic. His resume was hilarious. I was told in college keep it to one page if you can.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought this last episode was the best of the season. I still find Al too Americanized to take seriously as an immigrant, but I thought this was a fun episode and the 3x refusal for money and then taking the money funny (is that really a thing?).


----------



## Grasshopper AZ (Apr 29, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I thought this last episode was the best of the season. I still find Al too Americanized to take seriously as an immigrant, but I thought this was a fun episode and the 3x refusal for money and then taking the money funny (is that really a thing?).


According to one of my virtual design guys it is.

We are still liking this show. Yes, Al is americanized but I think what I really like is the cultural awareness this show tries to bring. A little over the top sometimes but I still enjoy it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

He had been hanging with Americans for quite some time before coming here.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Glad for the renewal of this one and B Pos. I will continue to watch both. 

I just like Adhir Kalyan so much that I enjoy watching him, whatever he does.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I thought I had posted here but I guess not. What a shame the pretty Afghan girl rejected Al after hearing he supported the American military. I guess she has a right to her impressions, but I thought we were there to rescue the people of Afghanistan. And yet she moves to the very country whose military she hates so much.

But as Al explained he had been suffering for years due to the fighting as well. He didn't say he was trying to get his family out, but that has been mentioned several times.

I remember the Buddha statues being destroyed and thought that was such a shame, and that was before 9-11.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I thought I had posted here but I guess not. What a shame the pretty Afghan girl rejected Al after hearing he supported the American military. I guess she has a right to her impressions, but I thought we were there to rescue the people of Afghanistan. And yet she moves to the very country whose military she hates so much.
> 
> But as Al explained he had been suffering for years due to the fighting as well. He didn't say he was trying to get his family out, but that has been mentioned several times.
> 
> I remember the Buddha statues being destroyed and thought that was such a shame, and that was before 9-11.


I thought it was a really good episode, and it explained how it's hard for people who are from an ethnicity but who grew up away from their native land to sometimes understand what it's like in those places. it's relative to what's happening now in the Middle East. It's also how sometimes people take a stand on a topic they don't don't fully understand and just have a knee jerk reaction to it based on "which side" of the geo-political fence they are on. The girl he meets, is Afghan, but has never lived there, doesn't understand what it's like to be ruled by the Taliban, nor does she understand what it's like to have bombs dropped on her by Americans. She's just taking a side, for whatever reason.

This show has really grown on me. I like all the characters, and it's pretty well written. I still nitpick about Al being a bit too American, but we do see cultural things come out now and then.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> I thought it was a really good episode, and it explained how it's hard for people who are from an ethnicity but who grew up away from their native land to sometimes understand what it's like in those places. it's relative to what's happening now in the Middle East. It's also how sometimes people take a stand on a topic they don't don't fully understand and just have a knee jerk reaction to it based on "which side" of the geo-political fence they are on. The girl he meets, is Afghan, but has never lived there, doesn't understand what it's like to be ruled by the Taliban, nor does she understand what it's like to have bombs dropped on her by Americans. She's just taking a side, for whatever reason.
> 
> This show has really grown on me. I like all the characters, and it's pretty well written. I still nitpick about Al being a bit too American, but we do see cultural things come out now and then.


I agree it was a good episode. I didn't get that she had never lived in Afghanistan because why else would she regard the Americans as invaders?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think she made some comment about never having seen her "homeland". And her attitudes probably come from her family or friends.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I think she made some comment about never having seen her "homeland". And her attitudes probably come from her family or friends.


Yes. Al asked her if she's ever seen the country and she said no. Her opinions are formed from afar. She didn't move to America. She was born here. And from her age, her family moved here well before the Taliban. She would have been born during or around the Soviet occupation if her age matches the actress's age.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Forgot to mention Lizzie changed her hair color.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

HarleyRandom said:


> It's not the first time he's played a foreigner learning the ways of this country. There was another show on The WB he was quite good in.


Oh, geez. I can't remember the name offhand, either, but I just started listening to a podcast host by Scott Patterson. "I am All In," about Gilmore Girls. He mentioned that he was on a hold for WB and they decided to find a role for him, rather than paying him to sit around. It must have been this show, because I remember the actor from USofA being the exchange student.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

StacieH said:


> Oh, geez. I can't remember the name offhand, either, but I just started listening to a podcast host by Scott Patterson. "I am All In," about Gilmore Girls. He mentioned that he was on a hold for WB and they decided to find a role for him, rather than paying him to sit around. It must have been this show, because I remember the actor from USofA being the exchange student.


I try to avoid wasting time looking things up but I've been criticized a lot for not doing that lately and relying on my memory.

Aliens in America - Wikipedia


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Another good episode last night. Lots of talk about how things are different in Afghanistan, and lots of cute comments from Hazel.'

And Al was nice to Freddy.

I have a situation like Freddy. I have one cousin who calls me by my father's name but I don't like being called that.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I forgot to mention. The drawing of the bowling ball changed.

I forget who the advertiser was but there was one commercial, I think during this show, that had a great Nat King Cole song.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Here's something to be concerned about.

No, I don't want to see Nicki Minaj's son learn to walk.

Now that I've gotten rid of that, I was reading why "The Unicorn" was cancelled. I never found it interesting enough to watch, but it's ratings were way down during the second season. Well, of course they were. The show was being propped up by that brat Sheldon Cooper, who for some reason is a superstar. The same thing is happening to this show now, and they could put it in the position of having to succeed on its own.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Here's something to be concerned about.
> 
> No, I don't want to see Nicki Minaj's son learn to walk.
> 
> Now that I've gotten rid of that, I was reading why "The Unicorn" was cancelled. I never found it interesting enough to watch, but it's ratings were way down during the second season. Well, of course they were. The show was being propped up by that brat Sheldon Cooper, who for some reason is a superstar. The same thing is happening to this show now, and they could put it in the position of having to succeed on its own.


So are you saying that the show failed because the lead in was Young Sheldon, or because it was MOVED from that spot? I'm not sure what you are getting at? In general, strong lead ins HELP a fledgling show, and often when they are moved to a spot where they need to succeed on their own, they fail. Sometimes, they succeed on their own when moved because the network thinks that it developed enough of an audience to stick with the show on it's own and no longer needs that lead in. The history of network TV is filled with these types of shows.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think he's saying once it no longer followed Young Sheldon, which is a ratings powerhouse (using current standards), the ratings dropped.

I think. It was a weird, convoluted post. I'm still trying to figure out how Nicki Minaj plays into this.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I dunno. I stopped reading after the word “brat.”


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm really liking this show (and B Positive..
Love Linda Lavin)
Hazel is my favorite, she is spot on with her dialog. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> So are you saying that the show failed because the lead in was Young Sheldon, or because it was MOVED from that spot? I'm not sure what you are getting at? In general, strong lead ins HELP a fledgling show, and often when they are moved to a spot where they need to succeed on their own, they fail. Sometimes, they succeed on their own when moved because the network thinks that it developed enough of an audience to stick with the show on it's own and no longer needs that lead in. The history of network TV is filled with these types of shows.


The show couldn't make it without Sheldon propping it up.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> I think he's saying once it no longer followed Young Sheldon, which is a ratings powerhouse (using current standards), the ratings dropped.
> 
> I think. It was a weird, convoluted post. I'm still trying to figure out how Nicki Minaj plays into this.


You're not getting videos of Nicki Minaj and Ariana Grande?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> The show couldn't make it without Sheldon propping it up.


The way you put it "that brat Sheldon", it almost sounded like it was the other way around. It's quite possible that was the reason, though I don't think ratings for the Unicorn were ever that strong to begin with (TBH, I've given up following the ratings as they are so bad across the board I hardly even know what's considered "good" any more). In this case, the show was pretty good, but CBS decided not to stick with it. I'm sure they probably have 3-4 more Chuck Lorre projects as those seem to be the only sitcoms they have left and have any trust in.

I think we may be in another of those sitcom dead spots. NBC is foregoing the sitcom for their fall season altogether. CBS only has the Chuck Lorre's left. Fox and ABC only have a few left at this point. I don't know the reason behind it. Maybe it's just that with today's audience the traditional network sitcom format no longer works. They want more shows like Barry or The Hack. Smart, sarcastic, mildly funny shows in a 30 minute format, but hardly "sitcoms" in the strictest sense. Maybe a few years down the road, they'll come back again.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I'm really liking this show (and B Positive..
> Love Linda Lavin)
> Hazel is my favorite, she is spot on with her dialog.


I'm not a fan of Linda Lavin in this show, but I agree about Hazel. She gets the best line. Her interactions with Al are funny and cute.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> You're not getting videos of Nicki Minaj and Ariana Grande?


TCF Club members don't get ads, etc.

You're going to have to reach into your pocket to get rid of them.
https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/upgrades


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

justen_m said:


> I'm not a fan of Linda Lavin in this show, but I agree about Hazel. She gets the best line. Her interactions with Al are funny and cute.


Which is typical sitcom trope. Give the cute kid the funniest, most sarcastic lines.

It's interesting that in sitcoms especially we are seeing a comeback of old timey names. Hazel I thought died in the 60s. There's a few other shows like that. When do we see Gladys and Gertrude? We need a few Harriets as well


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Which is typical sitcom trope. Give the cute kid the funniest, most sarcastic lines.
> 
> It's interesting that in sitcoms especially we are seeing a comeback of old timey names. Hazel I thought died in the 60s. There's a few other shows like that. When do we see Gladys and Gertrude? We need a few Harriets as well


Now you are just calling yourself old.  I don't recall watching a sitcom with those characters. First sitcom I recall was sitting through repeats of MASH as a kid, if you can call it a sitcom. I'd say more a drama with comedy. At the time my dad was a vet. Parents like it, I hated it. Give me Knight Rider and A-Team. Now, as a Vet too, I've watched all the eps multiple times. Damn.

Yeah, total sitcom trope. Hazel (Farrah Mackenzie) gets all the best lines. Just like on Young Sheldon, Missy (Reagan Revord) gets many of the best. I think Reagan delivers her lines better than Farrah, despite the Farrah being older.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

justen_m said:


> I'm not a fan of Linda Lavin in this show, but I agree about Hazel. She gets the best line. Her interactions with Al are funny and cute.


I wish I had known about Linda Lavin but I didn't have time to watch "B Positive" anyway. I watched her last series and it took a while to like the show. I don't even remember the name of it or what it was about.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

justen_m said:


> Now you are just calling yourself old.  I don't recall watching a sitcom with those characters. First sitcom I recall was sitting through repeats of MASH as a kid, if you can call it a sitcom. I'd say more a drama with comedy. At the time my dad was a vet. Parents like it, I hated it. Give me Knight Rider and A-Team.


You're the opposite of me. I grew up watching sitcoms and variety shows. I didn't discover I would like "Knight Rider" until I saw the new version. Now i like shows like that.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> You're not getting videos of Nicki Minaj and Ariana Grande?


I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.



DVR_Dave said:


> TCF Club members don't get ads, etc.
> 
> You're going to have to reach into your pocket to get rid of them.
> https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/upgrades


Ah, perhaps that explains it.



HarleyRandom said:


> I wish I had known about Linda Lavin but I didn't have time to watch "B Positive" anyway. I watched her last series and it took a while to like the show. I don't even remember the name of it or what it was about.


9JKL. All star cast, terrible show. I made it one or two eps at most.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Which is typical sitcom trope. Give the cute kid the funniest, most sarcastic lines.
> 
> It's interesting that in sitcoms especially we are seeing a comeback of old timey names. Hazel I thought died in the 60s. There's a few other shows like that. When do we see Gladys and Gertrude? We need a few Harriets as well


Shirley. Alice. Samantha. Morticia?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> 9JKL. All star cast, terrible show. I made it one or two eps at most.


That's it. Apartments 9J, 9K and 9L.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Shirley. Alice. Samantha. Morticia?


Watched another show last night with one of those old timey names. On Manifest, one of the lead characters is called Michaela.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Another good episode last night. The scene with Art in the cemetery was great.

Now we know how Lizzie gets her hair colored. I think she has beautiful hair without adding those wild colors to it. She also looks good first thing in the morning.

Al refusing to gamble was so funny and that woman gave him such a look when he refused to mark a card himself.

That was a great looking car but how do you tell a '64 Mustang from a '65?


----------



## Grasshopper AZ (Apr 29, 2005)

HarleyRandom said:


> Another good episode last night. The scene with Art in the cemetery was great.
> 
> Now we know how Lizzie gets her hair colored. I think she has beautiful hair without adding those wild colors to it. She also looks good first thing in the morning.
> 
> ...


Nit-pic..... there are no 1964 Mustangs. They all came with VIN #'s that would identify them as a 1965. Ford made some changes early in the run so models built early in the run (before August 1964) are referred to as 64 1/2. Changes included the way the hoods were made and adding the fastback model.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

They're really getting serious now.

That rich man was a jerk and while Al should have just ignored him because the man was paying him, he had it coming. The jokes about the people who were still there were funny in a way.

I guess it was time to tell us about what's going on in the real world too. Though the episode was primarily about all of those still there and what we were asked to help with was the interpreters.

Except for the strangely colored parts, Lizzie's hair was so much prettier early in the episode.

You would think Lizzie would have been supervising the receipts more closely.

I finally realized why I can't stand the music on this show. It's Chris Stapleton.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I couldn't resist. Third story.

Television Q&A: When will 'Animal Kingdom' return with new season?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> They're really getting serious now.
> 
> That rich man was a jerk and while Al should have just ignored him because the man was paying him, he had it coming. The jokes about the people who were still there were funny in a way.
> 
> ...


What's this obsession with Lizzie's hair? Coloring ends of hair has been around quite a few years now. I think she's been an attractive woman throughout, and her relative prettiness from one episode to another doesn't need to be pointed out. Do the ladies here point out how attractive Riley is each episode?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> What's this obsession with Lizzie's hair? Coloring ends of hair has been around quite a few years now. I think she's been an attractive woman throughout, and her relative prettiness from one episode to another doesn't need to be pointed out. Do the ladies here point out how attractive Riley is each episode?


I just think Lizzie is pretty.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I just think Lizzie is pretty.


I don't disagree, but who cares what color her hair is or what she puts in it? That's a personal thing. And it doesn't need to be brought up every episode.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Steveknj said:


> I don't disagree, but who cares what color her hair is or what she puts in it? That's a personal thing. And it doesn't need to be brought up every episode.


She has hair? That wasn't _my_ focal point.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> What's this obsession with Lizzie's hair? Coloring ends of hair has been around quite a few years now. I think she's been an attractive woman throughout, and her relative prettiness from one episode to another doesn't need to be pointed out. Do the ladies here point out how attractive Riley is each episode?


Wait until she gets the Penny bob.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Wait until she gets the Penny bob.


LMAO - Nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> I don't disagree, but who cares what color her hair is or what she puts in it? That's a personal thing. And it doesn't need to be brought up every episode.


She's a character. If she left her color the same I wouldn't even have mentioned it. But I found it interesting we were finally seeing how it was done.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

As you can tell (unless I changed the photo that goes with my posts) I am a cat person. I haven't actually had a cat in more than 50 years but I live next door to cat people whose pets like to visit.

I agree strongly with Al this week about dogs. I can't stand to be around dogs or have them near me.

People I go to church with hunt, so I have eaten venison at church. It's good.

I liked that sofa but wouldn't like the noise.

Vanessa's hair looked so good this week, especially when Hazel was a baby. I liked the ending when Lizzie was making the video and Vanessa wanted only selected parts to go to Riley.

Vanessa's boyfriend seems to be a liberal. Art and Riley seem like they would be conservatives. I'd like to see what happens when they are together and talk about such things.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> As you can tell (unless I changed the photo that goes with my posts) I am a cat person. I haven't actually had a cat in more than 50 years but I live next door to cat people whose pets like to visit.
> 
> I agree strongly with Al this week about dogs. I can't stand to be around dogs or have them near me.
> 
> ...


I don't think that will ever happen. Chuck Lorre, if you've read his vanity cards, leans liberal but politics never seem to be something he brings into his shows, and I think it's better that way. We get enough of that in so many other places. I think Vanessa's bf is an idiot. Politics have nothing to do with it. He just seems dumb as a post. Then again, Riley doesn't seem to be all that smart either. I think Vanessa has a type


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I don't think that will ever happen. Chuck Lorre, if you've read his vanity cards, leans liberal but politics never seem to be something he brings into his shows, and I think it's better that way. We get enough of that in so many other places. I think Vanessa's bf is an idiot. Politics have nothing to do with it. He just seems dumb as a post. Then again, Riley doesn't seem to be all that smart either. I think Vanessa has a type


He seems a bit smarter than when he was Penny's boyfriend.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I think Vanessa's bf is an idiot. Politics have nothing to do with it. He just seems dumb as a post.





TonyD79 said:


> He seems a bit smarter than when he was Penny's boyfriend.


Barely. ><

At this point, I believe he's typecast .


----------



## Grasshopper AZ (Apr 29, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Wait until she gets the Penny bob.


I liked Penny's pixie cut.......


----------



## Grasshopper AZ (Apr 29, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Barely. ><
> 
> At this point, I believe he's typecast .


Agreed..... We refer to him as Zach 2.0


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Venessa has a boy friend? I have no memory of that and I've seen every episode.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> Venessa has a boy friend? I have no memory of that and I've seen every episode.


Yes, they've shown him a few times. Kind of a hippie character. (in case you may be confused, Vanessa is Riley's ex-wife.)


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

jamesbobo said:


> Venessa has a boy friend? I have no memory of that and I've seen every episode.


Are you confusing Vanessa (Riley's ex / Hazel's mom) and Lizzie (Riley's sister)?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

DVR_Dave said:


> Are you confusing Vanessa (Riley's ex / Hazel's mom) and Lizzie (Riley's sister)?


You are correct. I'm bad with names. I got the ex and sister mixed up. Just to show you how bad I am with names, Al's name is in the title so I remember that. But if you didn't mention the name Riley, I wouldn't know his name. I can't name the father or Riley's daughter either.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> You are correct. I'm bad with names. I got the ex and sister mixed up. Just to show you how bad I am with names, Al's name is in the title so I remember that. But if you didn't mention the name Riley, I wouldn't know his name. I can't name the father or Riley's daughter either.


Don't feel bad. I watch the show and Al is the only name I know from it. I'm getting that way with all the shows that are current. I might recall one or two names but can never remember the rest of them.

Sadly, I was not always like that. I used to be good with names (and general memory stuff).

Gettin' old sucks.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I usually watch with closed captioning on. If offscreen characters speak, the caption is preceded by their name. I think this helps me learn names more quickly. Doesn't always help, it sort of depends on the show. Or, sometimes, I'll just have my laptop next to me open to the show's IMDB page which has the character names too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

If you watch the first episode of Are You Being Served? they make sure every characters name is prominently used when they come on the screen the first time. They reinforced it often. Today’s shows don’t make names evident. They assume you know or you are using IMDb or something to learn the names.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I am so sorry this week's was the last one. The good news is we know with Sheldon propping up the show it will be back.

I can enjoy the show even if people are having problems. 

I was kind of surprised Art supported the idea of his son taking money from the government. Riley CAN work since his father needs people to work for him, so I guess Art would need to pay him more in order to support his family if he didn't get disability benefits.

And Riley seems determined to get Vanessa back.

I thought surely that one binder would have everything and that was way more than someone no worse off than Riley should have had.

Hazel is quite tough for such a cute girl. 

I knew it was a mistake for Lizzie to take even one drink because she was driving but she is such a funny drunk. So is Riley.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Sack cartoon acknowledging Al and others:

Sack cartoon: Treating Afghan translators as our own


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

Right now, it's hard to imagine how I could possibly enjoy season 2 of this show. I hope it's obvious that I'm not questioning or commenting on the quality of work from the show creators, actors, writers ....... I did mostly like season 1 and was/am planning on watching season 2. I'm really curious how they will deal with current events and also how much they had to change their plan for the second season.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been aware of all the talk about others like Al. I'm hoping they can find a way to handle current events in a way that will provide a balance between keeping us entertained and taking the situation over there seriously.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I was thinking about this show over the weekend and now they will handle the current events. We know that Al regularly talks to his family in Afghanistan. I can imagine they are already writing about this because it will have to be addressed.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

This show has an opportunity to shine, on what's happening there, and reaction here, and among the sgts(?) in this family.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The show is primarily a fish out of water/cultural differences personal comedy. They have shown an ability to add depth to the characters and handle Afghanistan with deftness. I’m sure they will do well. Keep the comedy at the situational level and provide insight into the Afghan changing situation.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I was thinking about this show over the weekend and now they will handle the current events. We know that Al regularly talks to his family in Afghanistan. I can imagine they are already writing about this because it will have to be addressed.


CBS did drop tonights rerun episode due to the current situation, replaced it with another Bob Hearts Abishola rerun.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks like they're going to face this head on.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This isn't the only show acknowledging the difficulty veterans are having. "The Neighborhood", in the episode I finally saw last night, has a drug addict who is causing all sorts of problems, but those who care about him have made a real effort. The drugs were the only thing that worked for him as he had trouble after coming home. But the people had cared about him for a long time.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

HarleyRandom said:


> This isn't the only show acknowledging the difficulty veterans are having. "The Neighborhood", in the episode I finally saw last night, has a drug addict who is causing all sorts of problems, but those who care about him have made a real effort. The drugs were the only thing that worked for him as he had trouble after coming home. But the people had cared about him for a long time.


I've noticed that this season of The Neighborhood is taking a more serious tone. I'm not going to spoil what Oct. 11's episode is about, but it looks like a real downer.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> I've noticed that this season of The Neighborhood is taking a more serious tone. I'm not going to spoil what Oct. 11's episode is about, but it looks like a real downer.


I think this often happens when you get to know the characters better. I know what you are referring to, and yeah, it's sad. For Al, it's so interesting how timely that show became in a matter of months, as it became a major issue. If they didn't tackle it head on, they would be doing a disservice.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And it is core to the show. The whole situation is that Al is a refugee from Afghanistan because of his work with the US as a translator. They sort of tackled the current situation even before it happened.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Oh my god. That was powerful.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Unbelievable. That was the longest thirty minutes any sitcom has lasted.

Really, really dusty in here.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm still having trouble figuring out my Edge but I think I have a one pass now. What I ended up with was an episode of "Young Sheldon" and the end of this episode, which said it was an episode of "United States of Al" but it was only Al finding out she was safe in Turkey. Well, at least I know that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sheldon and the end of Al? Kind of hard to do since Al was on after Sheldon.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Great episode, well done. I was wondering how they would handle it and they hit a HR. I wonder if they will have his sister make it to Columbus at some point.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Sheldon and the end of Al? Kind of hard to do since Al was on after Sheldon.


And yet it happened. What I was told was "Al" was the first half of "Ghosts" and I don't know why I didn't get the second half. I'm sure I set it to record.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jamesbobo said:


> I've noticed that this season of The Neighborhood is taking a more serious tone. I'm not going to spoil what Oct. 11's episode is about, but it looks like a real downer.


They handled it just fine. There was plenty to laugh at and Gemma handled it better than I expected.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

So I have good news and bad news. The bad news I will mention in the Ghosts thread, but what I thought was bad news turned out to be good news.

I ended up recording this show twice and "Young Sheldon" once. An investigation into why "Young Sheldon" is recording revealed that I just get the end, but then I get this show. So I could recover last week's and there was the episode of this show. I have a one pass, but I was able to see both episodes.

They did manage to give us a few laughs last week, but it was pretty much what I expected. I'm just glad I already knew the sister made it to Turkey because it would have been rough going through all that and not knowing. They must all be all right because Al mentioned how he supports all of them.

A few more laughs this week and I keep thinking I know the therapist from somewhere but I forgot to look at the credits. I was glad to see how happy Riley was but then it involved taking so many risks. Al is thinking clearly. Then again, this is a job someone has to do. I found their working together entertaining.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

HarleyRandom said:


> So I have good news and bad news. The bad news I will mention in the Ghosts thread, but what I thought was bad news turned out to be good news.
> 
> I ended up recording this show twice and "Young Sheldon" once. An investigation into why "Young Sheldon" is recording revealed that I just get the end, but then I get this show. So I could recover last week's and there was the episode of this show. I have a one pass, but I was able to see both episodes.
> 
> ...


The therapist was played by Blake Clark (_Home Improvement_, _Boy Meets Word_, took over the role of Slinky Dog in the _Toy Story_ films after Jim Varney passed).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Great episode, well done. I was wondering how they would handle it and they hit a HR. I wonder if they will have his sister make it to Columbus at some point.





Spoiler: From the Previews



Looks like his sister is going to make it to Columbus as I expected.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That was a fun episode.

I never expected the sister to fall for Al.

Freddy is showing he's more than a lazy bum. Although being good at bowling isn't the same thing as having a job. I forget what he does for a living.

I guess they should have watched Hazel more carefully.

The argument over whether the dentist brother should go back to being a dentist was entertaining.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I never expected the sister to fall for Riley.


???


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> ???


Well, they did kiss. It doesn't mean much but it's certainly a change for her.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I never expected the sister to fall for Riley.





HarleyRandom said:


> Well, they did kiss. It doesn't mean much but it's certainly a change for her.


Do you mean Al?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Do you mean Al?


I don't think Al fell for Riley.

Giggle.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> ???





astrohip said:


> Do you mean Al?


Fixed. It was a complicated day.

Later edit: I'm still remembering that it was Riley she kissed for some reason.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Landing in Brookfield: Loughlin, Lissing to appear in 'When Hope Calls' | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com)

Third story.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I definitely saw the girl kiss Al either when they said "previously" or in a flashback, so I don't know where that memory came from.

I like Al better when he's funny. It really made me uncomfortable to see him react so strongly to Lizzie. But Lizzie is so patient and kind.

Overall it was still an entertaining episode and some truths had to be confronted at some point.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I definitely saw the girl kiss Al either when they said "previously" or in a flashback, so I don't know where that memory came from.


You're confusing the kiss. Nobody kissed Riley, which is what you had posted, and a couple of us pointed that out. I noticed that post has now been corrected/edited.

You are now correct: Ariana, the daughter of Kasim (the restaurant owner), who acts like she dislikes Al, gave him a peck a couple of episodes ago.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

It's nice that Ariana and Al are going out. And apparently the last episode was not written with the assumption that we had to leave Afghanistan. In other words, it must have already been written beforehand.

I'm also glad Riley's ex is spending time with Riley's father. And Hazel is still an interesting character who usually gets what she deserves but sometimes finds a way to get out of it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Another episode that confronts real and serious issues and still managed to be funny.

I don't know why Riley has such a problem with being considered disabled when he at least has a job working for his father.

I enjoyed watching Al take care of the kids and I liked the music in Hazel's video game.

Lizzie is coping better than I expected and I liked her scenes.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> Lizzie is coping better than I expected and I liked her scenes.


But ... did you like her hair?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

DVR_Dave said:


> But ... did you like her hair?


Except for the color, I always like her hair.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Al's professor was the insecure moron from "Speechless" whose son was disabled. On that show he had a domineering wife who was a Karen every time someone mistreated their son. All he could do was essentially say "Yes, dear." He's not much better off here.

Al is learning a lot, however, and he's much further along than I was after a whole semester of psychology.

Hazel was good in the episode. I like her shoes. I couldn't tell whether they were high tops but I have numerous low-tops in the same style.

We just saw Art in his dress blues. Strange how they were described as if he hasn't worn them lately. I know how it is not to be able to throw stuff out, but my clothes are much more dignified.

Meanwhile, Art thinks he's competing with Tom Brady.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm sure that on this site, this doesn't make me unusual, but we did not have to use a computer for most of what we did in classes I took in college. Computer-related classes were an exception and we may have had something like a portal. 

But a syllabus was always something printed on paper. Sometimes it was purple. Kids these days don't know the experience of having white sheets of paper with purple words on them at school.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Al's professor was the insecure moron from "Speechless" whose son was disabled.


John Ross Bowie. Also Barry Kripke on BBT, another Chuck Lorre production.



HarleyRandom said:


> Kids these days don't know the experience of having white sheets of paper with purple words on them at school.


Mmm, the smell of mimeograph in the morning.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was expecting the professor to have the accent he used in Big Bang. He sounded weird without it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I was expecting the professor to have the accent he used in Big Bang. He sounded weird without it.


You mean the speech impediment?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, that' what I meant. Duh. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ (Apr 29, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> I was expecting the professor to have the accent he used in Big Bang. He sounded weird without it.


I still hear him talking with it even though he doesn't.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

In Speechless he didn't have the speech impediment, so I'm used to him without it, but here, it sounded like there was a slight one, so I wonder if he actually does have one (though not as exaggerated as on TBBT), but on Speechless they worked on it with him, and here, not as much.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> In Speechless he didn't have the speech impediment, so I'm used to him without it, but here, it sounded like there was a slight one, so I wonder if he actually does have one (though not as exaggerated as on TBBT), but on Speechless they worked on it with him, and here, not as much.


You can hear a slight impediment on Speechless. I think it is natural but he's learned to speak without it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Was there a new one last night? I haven't finished "Annie Live!"


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> You can hear a slight impediment on Speechless. I think it is natural but he's learned to speak without it.


Never noticed it. His son couldn't speak at all, but in real life he could. He was just really hard to understand. But the kid had a great personality and everyone liked him.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This was a hard one to watch. But they kept it funny.

I knew what having wisdom teeth out was like so I refused to do it. My dentist said well, at least get this one taken out. So I did. Not a bad experience at all. The other three came out one at a time over a period of months. Also not bad.

And of course "America's Funniest Home Videos" has done a lot of videos from after wisdom teeth were removed and they were hilarious.

I actually thought Lizzie's accident was fake, intended to get everyone to make up. But those sure looked like real injuries. And the purpose was served.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

At the risk of becoming Harley, something really annoyed me on Al tonight. The microwave door in the kitchen would bang right into a wall telephone if they opened it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I didn't think Art should have worn that nice sweater, but then when would he have worn it? If he was making food for the party, or even eating, he might get something on it. Lois said she earned the money, but didn't she just get it from being married to a famous athlete? Still, I understand Art's attitude. He's actually more reasonable than so many men like him.

Freddy showed he was more than just a cheerful airhead.

I liked Hazel's shoes too, except my numerous pairs in different colors are all low-tops. Where did Riley's new girlfriend get her shoes to play basketball in?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

HarleyRandom said:


> Where did Riley's new girlfriend get her shoes to play basketball in?


Doubt Riley's combat boots would have fit her, so they were probably Al's.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't have an explanation for last night's hot girls in skimpy outfits or for David Hasselhoff. But I did like watching the girls, for the five seconds they were on.

The other episode that recorded started with the Afghan girl kissing Al. Yes, that was Al. That didn't even look like I remembered from before, and it sure wasn't Riley.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

An enjoyable episode. I never considered Al might have feelings for Lizzie but it's looking like she and the professor might end up together. 

Al annoys that professor constantly but he doesn't seem to have too much of a problem with it. And it's clear Al is learning.

I've been in the same situation as Riley's therapist. They also told me two weeks, but it was more like a month (and most of that was like what the dentist on "B Positive" is having to do). I thought Riley was there when he woke up from surgery but he had that button for morphine. I didn't have that and I rarely needed anything for pain. I did the exercises they told me to. When I first woke up was when a nurse or at least a female voice said, "Mr. Random" (actually my real name). And I remember being hungry because they didn't let me eat all day, and they had peas which were delicious.

And before the surgery, I felt the way I did getting my booster earlier this week. I know it has to happen, but time keeps passing and surely there's a way I can avoid going through this.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> they had peas which were delicious.


First time anyone has ever put those two words in the same sentence. 

PS: I love peas, Mrs. Astrohip can't stand them, not even to look at. When we order Chicken Pot Pies, I'm halfway done before she's finished picking out the peas.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A really good episode last night. Kids did not get punished the way Hazel did when I was her age. Although I have to say this. When I was hit, I was told to hit the person back. Then I got punished for doing it. My mother had something to say about that.

But Hazel shouldn't have hit the boy. She should learn not to. Riley was on her side and Al believed they shouldn't hit, and then Hazel did it again and Riley finally came over to the right side.

I liked how Al took charge but Freddy has turned dumb again after he was beginning to improve as a character.

And Lizzie's hair gets even wilder.

You don't need a dishwasher. My parents had one when I was in college. I am told the house where I live now had one, but it was removed before we moved in if it was there. I do know it made me feel good to hear that sound when I came home. 

But I was really surprised Art didn't know how to fix something.

Even I know the Browns are terrible, but I guess they have their fans.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> You don't need a dishwasher.


You don't _need _a lot of modern conveniences, but a dishwasher is close to the top of items I have no desire to do without.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> You don't _need _a lot of modern conveniences, but a dishwasher is close to the top of items I have no desire to do without.


I probably don't get my dishes clean enough, but with all that you have to do in order to prepare for a dishwasher, I don't need one.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Never had a dishwasher growing up, nor in college. First time was afterwards. Don't use it. When I'm cooking, I wash as I go, so by the time I finish my meal the only dishes left are usually just my plate and fork/knife. Or maybe the large vessels I've cooked large batches of stuff in (chili, jambalaya, curries, roasts, etc).

[ObOnTopic] I liked this episode too. Love Lizzie's hair.  While I can cheer Hazel for hitting the boy on TV, that doesn't fly in the real world. Real people have to learn to take insults without responding physically. Well, not everyone learns that, one reason for our jail population.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Lizzie's boyfriend was in a rock band on "Speechless".

Al is brilliant but it doesn't stop him from getting addicted. Sure, they have "skill games" in my state that are not gambling. But that didn't seem to change anything. At least he didn't lose a lot of money, but he was having trouble keeping this one job. Strange that his other jobs weren't mentioned or apparently affected.

I didn't realize until last night that Lizzie and Vanessa were such good friends.

Hazel called Lizzie old?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Lizzie's boyfriend was in a rock band on "Speechless".
> 
> Al is brilliant but it doesn't stop him from getting addicted. Sure, they have "skill games" in my state that are not gambling. But that didn't seem to change anything. At least he didn't lose a lot of money, but he was having trouble keeping this one job. Strange that his other jobs weren't mentioned or apparently affected.
> 
> ...


I was surprised the left the episode with Al still addicted. Perhaps that's going to become a bigger issue. But this being a TV sitcom, it's just as likely that we never hear about it again.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I was really surprised Hazel didn't want to shoot animals. But it was a mistake to name them. Hopefully she will still be able to deal with shooting people in defense of her country.

There was a girl about her age who went to my church who went hunting. I used to be able to eat venison at meals at the church when we could still have them. Actually, no one had brought venison in a while.

I didn't find Al's storyline particularly enjoyable. How in the world did he keep going? He would have been in a lot of pain afterward if they had shown that part. It would have been more realistic if he had given up.

I really didn't need to see Art and his girlfriend in bed together.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Hazel walking those dogs made me think of Dharma, Greg's husband. And she didn't have a problem with what dogs do that involves plastic bags. But how exactly do you pick that up and hold on to dogs?

I was surprised she gave up so fast but Al did the right thing.

I'm not sure why the therapist would think it was a problem telling Vanessa, but maybe it was worse for Vanessa than it is for Riley and he still didn't get it. The therapist makes me think of Martin Mull and I wish that was who he was.

In Brett's previous series his wife was domineering an even scary, though also pretty. I'm not sure what Lizzie did was kosher but that's something those bored students will remember.

Art mentioned one of Lizzie's losses but not the other. He could have also acknowledged she lost her boyfriend too. My mother lost her mother in high school and before me, she had to help raise her sisters, though she was gone a lot while in college.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I liked Hazel's longer hair. She looks so strange with it short.

I have no interest in camping. Once my church youth group cooked hot dogs over a fire. I couldn't get mine hot enough to really cook it because I do not like burned food.

There was a church camp which I assume had cabins, but even that was something I never cared to do.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I know how Art feels. I've been told I need surgery, but I won't do it. I've had a good excuse the past two years. I can't go home right away even though the doctor claimed I could. No one here to take care of me. Nursing homes will still be risky for a while and I would not want to wear a mask that much. But I make an effort to exercise and that helps. Even so, if I've been sitting a while, I walk like Art did. Also, I have other problems that I'd rather not find out are problems. Art seems old and I found out the actor is younger than I am. But he is overweight.

There's no way I could eat those vegetables. I tried cauliflower once. Never again.

Still, I don't eat that much meat and not a lot of red meat. Or that much junk food. If it's whole grain it's fine. It tastes good too. And sugar eaten on the weekends has fewer calories.

I hope Lizzie wasn't talking about throwing that food in the trash. That's waste. 

Let me get this straight. Riley's therapist thinks Riley is too young to think he might die. The whole reason he has a therapist is he was in Afghanistan. That's closer to death than Art is.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

HarleyRandom said:


> I know how Art feels. I've been told I need surgery, but I won't do it. I've had a good excuse the past two years. I can't go home right away even though the doctor claimed I could. No one here to take care of me. Nursing homes will still be risky for a while and I would not want to wear a mask that much. But I make an effort to exercise and that helps. Even so, if I've been sitting a while, I walk like Art did. Also, I have other problems that I'd rather not find out are problems. Art seems old and I found out the actor is younger than I am. But he is overweight.
> 
> There's no way I could eat those vegetables. I tried cauliflower once. Never again.
> 
> ...


I'll be 72 this year. The therapist's speech really hit me close to home.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I didn't know Art had been in "Breaking Bad".


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I didn't know Art had been in "Breaking Bad".


Then I'll assume you've never seen BB. Because there's no forgetting Hank.
_
My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings;
Look on my Works, ye Mighty, and despair!_


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Then I'll assume you've never seen BB. Because there's no forgetting Hank.
> 
> _My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings;
> Look on my Works, ye Mighty, and despair!_


I don't get those other channels. He was a jerk who seemed to be in charge in "Under the Dome".


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That was a good episode. Al has to decide whether to be a bad boy but he made the right decisions. He was lucky he didn't get in trouble for swimming, because like he said, he's not a citizen.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> That was a good episode. Al has to decide whether to be a bad boy but he made the right decisions. He was lucky he didn't get in trouble for swimming, because like he said, he's not a citizen.


Yeah. I don’t think faking your way into a hotel pool would get you deported.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

My actual newspaper has an article on Ramadan. I hope they address this. It's a challenge for Al because he can't eat or drink during daylight.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Riley and Vanessa should have been shown in bed together immediately after they started kissing.

At least that's the way sitcoms normally seem to do it.

I was sorry how Riley's girlfriend reacted but I really don't think Riley and Vanessa are getting back together. At least the signing of papers was happier than when Kate and Toby did it.

That aquarium is a beautiful place. I don't know who to recommend to Al. The one girl keeps putting him in situations that would get a non-citizen in big trouble. The other girl could be a platonic friend who likes sports.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I was sorry how Riley's girlfriend reacted but I really don't think Riley and Vanessa are getting back together.


Did you see Riley sneaking out of the bedroom near the end of the show?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Did you see Riley sneaking out of the bedroom near the end of the show?


I interpreted that as being something that was left out of the earlier scene.

However, by "getting back together" I mean permanently.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I interpreted that as being something that was left out of the earlier scene.


That would make no sense.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> That would make no sense.


It's not like it's never been done. Maybe there are other shows that do this sort of thing. They go back and show you what we didn't see the first time. I guess it's done more with murder mystery type shows.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And shows like Corner Gas or Family Guy. They haven’t done it with Al.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Riley and Vanessa should have been shown in bed together immediately after they started kissing.
> 
> At least that's the way sitcoms normally seem to do it.
> 
> ...


They've been telegraphing them getting back together since the beginning and I'm kind of surprised it too this long. Riley still holds a torch for her, it's obvious. She had moved on and had a boyfriend, but he didn't until recently. And in sitcom trope, as soon as he "moves on" the opportunity arises for him to both go back and to cheat on his girlfriend, because it creates more drama. I'm not against tropes, as long as they are handled well. This wasn't too bad.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

HarleyRandom said:


> I didn't know Art had been in "Breaking Bad".


And "Better Call Saul", whose final season premieres in less than four hours.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Really good episode. I hope Al's mother accepts his relationship. But he does need to break up with one of the girls.

The conversation between Art and Al's mother was really nice.

I feel bad for Freddy. He's so good-natured but he won't be happy about the truth.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

HarleyRandom said:


> I interpreted that as being something that was left out of the earlier scene.


The way they did the "previously", I'm even more convinced I was correct.

Also, Riley only confessed to being unfaithful once (or twice if he had already been with her at the motel).


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I thought Al was going to wait until marriage. He is so committed to obeying his religion.

Are Adam and Eve and the apple (not necessarily and apple) a part of Muslim scripture?

I know what was meant by the first pancakes not being that good. My father would make pancakes but I would always wait for the second batch.

I was expecting Freddy to have put on the sock by mistake.

And because they had a hard time finding the sock, now Riley knows what Vanessa did. Freddy is not going to be happy, either way.

I just got a new pair of shoes. They are the style Hazel (and I believe Lizzie, though not last night) wears, and the color of Art's shirt.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Nasim Pedrad was on this week's classic SNL, or at least she was in the cast list.

Someone said Nasim was a pretty name, but the only way I would think that is to see the one with the last name Pedrad.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

CBS Cancels ‘United States of Al’ After Two Seasons


CBS has canceled the Chuck Lorre-produced sitcom “United States of Al” after two seasons, Variety has confirmed. “United States of Al” centers on the relationship between Marine combat …




variety.com





This one surprised me a bit. Thought it was more likely to come back than B+ or how We Roll (neither of which have had a decision made yet).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I liked this show, and will miss it. There were enough characters and story lines to keep us going for a while. I wasn't thrilled with the Riley/Vanessa infidelity story, though. Freddie and Holly deserved better.

I thought their handling of the Afghan situation at the start of this season was excellent.

Yeah, that leaves B Positive as the only CBS sitcom I watch that's still on the bubble.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I liked this show, and will miss it. There were enough characters and story lines to keep us going for a while. I wasn't thrilled with the Riley/Vanessa infidelity story, though. Freddie and Holly deserved better.
> 
> I thought their handling of the Afghan situation at the start of this season was excellent.
> 
> Yeah, that leaves B Positive as the only CBS sitcom I watch that's still on the bubble.


We enjoy it but it's one of those sitcoms that it not super great nor is it bad. We like "fish out of water" stories and this is one. The characters are interesting enough to keep us watching. I won't miss it.

As for B+ we watch out of habit, but if that one goes, we will miss it less than this one.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

"B Positive" has now also been canceled. See "Show updates: canceled, renewed, or ending ".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

There goes the Chuck Lorre empire.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> There goes the Chuck Lorre empire.


Yep, he's down to Young Sheldon and Bob 💗 Abishola, plus his BBT residuals. Probably down to his last $500 million.

It was a good run while it lasted.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

lambertman said:


> CBS Cancels ‘United States of Al’ After Two Seasons
> 
> 
> CBS has canceled the Chuck Lorre-produced sitcom “United States of Al” after two seasons, Variety has confirmed. “United States of Al” centers on the relationship between Marine combat …
> ...


Oh, no. This was really good.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Yep, he's down to Young Sheldon and Bob  Abishola, plus his BBT residuals. Probably down to his last $500 million.
> 
> It was a good run while it lasted.


Time for a go fund me for him! LOL


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Time for a go fund me for him! LOL


It'll be interesting to see what's next for him. He's an old school sitcom guy, although he's not wedded to multi-cam. But he always seems to have a couple new ideas every year or two. And his success rate is phenomenal. The Kominsky Method was his too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

IMDB has him attached to the upcoming TV movie Bonfire of the Vanities. Nothing else scripted.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A really good episode last night but I'm not ready to quit.

Riley and Vanessa are going back and forth on being together. I almost thought she was going to say she was pregnant.

What happened to Al's high moral standards? Still, it's funny watching him with his professor.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> A really good episode last night but I'm not ready to quit.


Quit you must, as next week's episode is the series finale.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Quit you must, as next week's episode is the series finale.


Odd that CBS promoted next weeks as the "Season Finale" instead of the "Series Finale".
Probably didn't have time to change the graphic and voice tag, as the decision was pretty quick and recent.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Odd that CBS promoted next weeks as the "Season Finale" instead of the "Series Finale".
> Probably didn't have time to change the graphic and voice tag, as the decision was pretty quick and recent.


They were running that ad before the announcement. Probably will see a change before the show airs.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> They were running that ad before the announcement. Probably will see a change before the show airs.


Also, there was an ad with CBS shows and this was included.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And it depends on the wording of the ad because Al will still be available for some period of time on Paramount+

Only Season 2 is there now. They usually pull the previous season when the new one starts. Not sure what they do with cancelled or ending series. Same is true right now with B Positive.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> A really good episode last night but I'm not ready to quit.
> 
> Riley and Vanessa are going back and forth on being together. I almost thought she was going to say she was pregnant.
> 
> What happened to Al's high moral standards? Still, it's funny watching him with his professor.


My only problem with that whole thing is it's kind of sitcom formulaic. But it's done well. I do wonder if they had time to make any changes knowing the series is cancelled. LIke if they decided because the series is ending they would have them get back together, but they filmed a different scene knowing it's continuing. Same with Al's relationship. I guess we'll see.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm really sorry this is over.

Al's girlfriend really bothered me so knowing neither of them will be around is a good thing. Assuming they don't find another way to bring this back.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

...and Riley and Al were last seen alive somewhere in Nebraska. The end.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Update on some cast members:

Al may never appear again on "Bob Hearts Abishola", given that he and his boss ended up in bed together, he reported it, and she got fired and, once I see this week's episode, is probably back working for her brother Bob.

And Al's professor who dated Lizzie is Dave's new boss on "The Neighborhood". Whether Dave will be shown at work again I can't say because he was never shown at work except in one episode where he and Calvin played golf. However, this week's episode offers some potential for comedy in Dave's workplace so maybe. The boss is diabetic, lactose intolerant and gluten intolerant and just a jerk in general.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> And Al's professor who dated Lizzie is Dave's new boss on "The Neighborhood". Whether Dave will be shown at work again I can't say because he was never shown at work except in one episode where he and Calvin played golf. However, this week's episode offers some potential for comedy in Dave's workplace so maybe. The boss is diabetic, lactose intolerant and gluten intolerant and just a jerk in general.


I always think of that actor as Kripke on TBBT (the one with the lisp). He also was a lead on the show a few years back (on ABC) where he was the dad of the kid with CP (which was where I realized he doesn't have a lisp for real).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I always think of that actor as Kripke on TBBT (the one with the lisp). He also was a lead on the show a few years back (on ABC) where he was the dad of the kid with CP (which was where I realized he doesn't have a lisp for real).


The ABC show was Speechless. 

He does have a lisp for real. He can act around it and from his appearance this week, he is getting better at it. On Speechless, it seemed forced when he said any S sounds.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> The ABC show was Speechless.
> 
> He does have a lisp for real. He can act around it and from his appearance this week, he is getting better at it. On Speechless, it seemed forced when he said any S sounds.


That was a good show.

So many great characters and the gimmick was the kid with the disability, who was quite likable and could do so much without actually talking.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I hope to see Adhir Kalyan again on another show as a regular. I still watch Rules of Engagement, so I mostly see him as Timmy but would have kept watching US of Al if it hadn't gotten cancelled, because I like him as an actor.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Parker Young (Riley) was in the latest episode of Call Me Kat. Looks like a one and done deal.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> Parker Young (Riley) was in the latest episode of Call Me Kat. Looks like a one and done deal.


Or a one shot. To make a bad joke on his role.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Health scare alters actor's look (wcfcourier.com) Part three.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> Health scare alters actor's look (wcfcourier.com) Part three.


This is the relevant part of the link:

*Q:* My wife and I were wondering if “The United States of Al” got picked up by anyone, maybe as a midseason replacement somewhere. It is our favorite sitcom.

*A:* CBS canceled the comedy about an interpreter from Afghanistan moving to Ohio earlier this year after two seasons on the air. The series encountered controversy over its character portrayal and struggled against the flow of current events. The second-season premiere, for example, was completely rewritten after the U.S. withdrawal from Afghanistan and the Taliban takeover. A top CBS executive said at the time that the creative team was “working hard to find the appropriate tone as the show moves forward.” But after two seasons there was no moving forward for the show, nor have I seen any news about it coming back somewhere.


----------

